# Some of the best WW2 colorized photos I've seen...



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2016)

Stunning pictures of naval forces during Second World War


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 21, 2016)

Damn those contact mines look beastly as fuck.... I've always been a big fan of how adding color to WW2 images brings in a different perspective of that generation of men, it makes their stories more vivid to imagine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2016)

CrimsonWave said:


> Damn those contact mines look beastly as fuck



That is the pic that stuck out for me too.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 21, 2016)

It puts a sense of holy fuck..... I mean I don't know if its the shear size of them or that their are so many or the color just something makes it gut wrenching, like that's how they defended themselves from subs by randomly dropping those all throughout the ocean.... imagine if one went off on that boat I'm sure incidents have happened.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Compared to the personal flotation equipment we have today, the ones shown on the mine layer look somewhat comical. That was state of the art then.


----------



## CrimsonWave (Jul 22, 2016)

Now that you pointed that out they do look comical, now I'm no flotation device expert  by any means, but just by looking at those if they had to utilize them it would seem they wouldn't be floating right, like maybe their faces would be pushed into the water... I may be and probably am completely wrong...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

More of colorized WW2 - this time of Pearl Harbor:

Colorized Pics of the Attack on Pearl Harbor. (Image heavy) - Naval Battles


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

Not all WW2, but here is the link to MANY colorized photos -  MONOCHROME SPECTER

I found this of a Samurai and there is no doubt in my mind he was just as able to kill with that fan, as he was the sword.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 14, 2017)

Impressive^^^^^link!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Impressive^^^^^link!



Samurai in Yokohama 1864-65 : MONOCHROME SPECTER


----------

